# Lakeland Speedway



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Fellow Racers,
The next few weeks it looks as if Lakeland Speedway will undergo some changes, yep a tri-Oval. Jerry has been talking about the changhes for months and it looks as if we are ready to proceed. There will also be some changes in the track surface as well. The original gray, floor paint will be reused and some of the bumps will be repaired.
Hopefull this weekend i'll get back by and take some measurements and plot a Cad drawing for a plan. 

With summer in full swing, weekly racing on Thursday night has been hotly contested by fewer racers. Mostly because some of our regular racers do race at other venues during the summer. Who wants to go outside and play when it 96 degrees F, at night? However, with the average racing turnout it has given the show ups more time to work on their car and truck set ups and by the lap times and competition it's working.

Lakeland Speedway has just finished it's second hand out motor series for the truck class in as many months. Unlike the first series the second was the better of the two motor wise. At the end of racing last Thursday it was voted on by the attending racers to CHANGE THE BRUSHES!!!!!!!! You see when we get box stock motors from BRP all the racers are allowed to do is break in the brushes. The only time a brush is removed, when or if it breaks. This tends to keep the racing simple. The next series will be a hand selected series with BRP motors.

Another note, I noticed racers posting their problems with the BRP motors here and on other forums as of late
and I wonder as to their maintenance proceedures for these motors. The reason for this, in the last truck series that we ran at Lakeland, I kept up with my laps ran and just racing laps 3 qualifiers x 60 laps =180 +100 feature= 280 laps on any thursday x 6 weeks of racing=1680 laps and thats without practice. In the last batch of Bud's motors I don't believe any racers experienced a failure.

Motor Maintenance: After each running, clean the three com grooves with a sharp tooth pick and then spray the com with motor spray to remove any loose dirt or brush particles, slightly oil bushings and if the com gets dull and black clean it with a com stick, Simple!

Racing last night was a blast, super competition! Jerry Evans turned in a 2.5 second lap, in modified car and took the A main with Andy Simmons hot on his heels. Jerry's car was very fast and handled great, he always races the best line, very consistant, very fast! 
Andy Simmons, 16 years young, 2nd in the A Car. Andy was not as fast as Jerry but only finished a few laps off the lead. Turning consistant laps and staying out of trouble can help you wins races.

Next week I'll do a better job of information with reguards to Lakeland racing. Hopefully with a motor make over to boot with pictures. 

If it's not BRP you ain't racing!


Until next week Good Racing,
Mike Clark


----------

